

The Pace of Innovation is not Slowing Down - liquimoon
http://blog.contentdj.com/2013/05/21/innovation-is-not-slowing-down/

======
collin128
I'd have to side with Thiel, with one caveat. Innovation of important
technology is slowing down. How many animated GIF/photo-filter apps does the
world really need?

I'd like to see more companies focusing on the big problems that have the
potential to impact the way we work, live, and survive.

